

Show HN: My iPad game and I are going to be on TV tonight (Animal Planet) - jashmenn
http://animal.discovery.com/videos/must-love-cats-tabby-technology.html

======
Duqeee
My Girlfriend has this app for out cats already! It is very entertaining
watching them score points.

------
tdicola
Very nice, my cat especially likes paint for cats. Here she is playing:
<http://i.imgur.com/uudTY.jpg>

------
technoslut
Congratulations from me as well. As an animal lover I truly enjoyed the video.

It's interesting how tablets are appealing even to different species.

------
tstegart
Congrats! Did you get it on through PR or was it out of the blue?

------
joelackner
incoming sales spike!

